# Wrc 3



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Has anyone got this or played the demo yet? 

I downloaded the demo the other day and hooked up the Microsoft wheel on the 360 and it is absolutely awesome! Miles and miles better than the first WRC game they released, and it's probably as good as I remember Colin McRae 3 was.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nice 1, how does it compare to dirt 3?


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

I prefer it as its the proper stages with little games as an extra, where as Dirt is the other way around. That's only from what I can see on the demo though but I liked it.

I used to love driving a world tour on Colin McRae, going through the countries in series, with my favourite being Spain in Loebs Xsara :thumb: I even remember my cousin coming around whilst I was playing it so I hope this game can be as enjoyable for me to remember the details like that.


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

It is a bit of fun, definitely alot better then dirt. Still can't find anything to compare to Richard Burns Rally


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Not played but will have to get it, Dirt is too Americanised (no offence) 

If its anything like the old McRae games then I'll be down the shops soon. 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------

